# Mt. Koghis GT Dark Morph male (Leachy)



## stingray (Jul 2, 2011)

Here is my GT dark morph male leachianus. He is from a very large dark patternless adults. His local is Mt Koghis. He was born in late september 2010. Right now he is on a very rapid growth spurt. He is hand tame. 

Here is a pic when I bought him just born at 4 inches. 






Here are pics of him taken 2 weeks ago.






























I took this pic on 6-20-11. I just measured him again yesterday and he is close to 9 inches now. He will get about 16 inches when full grown.


----------



## MOBugGuy (Jul 2, 2011)

Awesome pic man.  Never seen one of those.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jul 2, 2011)

If you had darker corkbark, he would be perfectly camouflaged!


----------



## pavel (Jul 2, 2011)

cyanocean said:


> If you had darker corkbark, he would be perfectly camouflaged!


Of course then you would not have the pleasure of seeing him.  Cool bugger.  Love the look of these guys but the price is outta my range.


----------



## beetleman (Jul 2, 2011)

nice gecko! i love this sp. great pics.


----------



## Eagercannibals (Jul 2, 2011)

I would love to have the room for one of these guys. I really like the dark color morph


----------



## stingray (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks. He will have an exceptional looking girl friend very soon.


----------



## OrdoMallus (Jul 3, 2011)

He looks awesome! Out of the 6 leachies I have, I've only got 1 male. They are pretty tough to find. That's awesome though! He looks soo dark. Do you know who's bloodlines its from? I'm just curious who bred it. 

Layne


----------



## stingray (Jul 3, 2011)

OrdoMallus said:


> He looks awesome! Out of the 6 leachies I have, I've only got 1 male. They are pretty tough to find. That's awesome though! He looks soo dark. Do you know who's bloodlines its from? I'm just curious who bred it.
> 
> Layne


Mike Conley line. His breeders are very large patternless dark morphs. They look like black panthers.


----------



## OrdoMallus (Jul 3, 2011)

Ohh, nice. Mark Orfus at northern gecko had bought about 6 originally from Mike Conley line. He said the parents were pretty crazy though. Like even worse than normal GT leachies for attitude. They seemed almost like WC they were so bad. GT's take a lot of work I hope you can keep him tame, males tend to be worse than females for attitude.

Layne

Edit: Our male is a Yate GT. Still young yet but seems pretty mellow that we've worked with him a lot. My wife loves our Nuu ana X nuu ami cross individuals but I like the 2 Pine Isles are my favorite.


----------



## stingray (Jul 3, 2011)

Fortunately mine is really super tame. It should stay that way as much as I handle it. But as always with reptiles its a crap shoot and they can change on a dime. 

Is your yate pure bloodline? If so you are a very lucky person to own one. I would absolutley love to have a pure yate. Where did you get it from?


----------



## stingray (Jul 10, 2011)

Still on a growth spurt. He grew an inch in a little over 2 weeks since the last pic of him.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jul 10, 2011)

pavel said:


> Of course then you would not have the pleasure of seeing him.  Cool bugger.  Love the look of these guys but the price is outta my range.


So true!  I was just making an observation.   He is a pleasure to see (not camouflaged).


----------

